# Who Is Your Ideal Partner?



## CostaRican11 (Jan 13, 2011)

There are four major qualities i look for in a man: *respect*, *honesty*, *trust*, and* loyalty*. Communication is a must and the chemistry makes all the difference. Someone who is extremely patient and understanding. I need a man who can knows how to treat a woman. The most important part is a man who can talk through arguments without yelling at me. Someone who can be faithful and make me laugh. For me there is no perfect or ideal man. A good listener and someone who can compromise. Be romantic and extremely affectionate.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

someone who can keep it _light_.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

leonardess said:


> someone who can keep it _light_.


...racial.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

just afraid of the dark....


I was wondering if anyone would say something like that.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

Introverted, interested in science and philosophy, empathetic, sexually adventurous,


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

Me with a vagina and less mouth.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Someone who:
- loves me
- respects me
- is honest
- willing to take a few chances
- compassionate
- easy going with a good sense of humor

...just to name a few off the top of my head.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Someone who's patient and doesn't get bored easily and doesn't mind routine. Also someone who doesn't drink a lot, party, or smoke, and has a mellow relaxed/humorous personality. Doesn't have to be outgoing or shy. Can be both. Although I would prefer someone who doesn't have a large circle of friends so I don't feel the need to compete for attention. Appearance-wise, I like dark hair. That's mostly it.


----------



## PandaPop (May 21, 2010)

Someone who can be open and not be a robot. Childish yet knows when to be serious, romantic yet not soppy, dirty in the bedroom but knows theres a time and a place when i want a snuggle I ONLY WANT A SNUGGLE!!!
Huge movie geek, same sarcastic sense of humor as myself, laid back, not taking everything my every word too seriously. 
Obv trust and all that.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Gangster with a passion for the kitchen...


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

A guy with long hair who is a vegetarian, non-religious, a non-smoker, speaks French or Russian, has a dark humor (sarcasm; laughing when people get hurt), hates sports, a shy loner who wants to see the world, and affectionate.


----------



## hwasal (Jan 25, 2011)

Well I haven't been with a lot of people but the thing I've noticed is that it is a fine line between honest/loyal and boring as well as fun/outgoing and cheating *******. Finding someone who is honest, loyal AND fun and outgoing is hard. But that's is what I'm looking for. I want a guy who makes me show my better sides - like my funny and adventurous sides that I'm so scared of showing. I need someone who is devoted to me, I always feel like I'm not good enough.. AND ofc, someone who can handle me and all my crazyness XD And poff, not many left. XD haha


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

A robot I can program to do/say whatever I want him to...and that looks like Jared Leto


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ you can buy those at goodvibrations.com. just paste a picture on.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

leonardess said:


> ^ you can buy those at goodvibrations.com. just paste a picture on.


:rofl

Entirely based on this comment Leonardess in my ideal partner


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh my gawd! I made Resonance's quote collection!! At last, my name in print - now I will be famous.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Emanresu said:


> Me with a vagina and less mouth.


Hmm this is a pretty interesting concept...maybe that could work.

No I think my ideal partner is a blind girl with good taste in music and a certain degree of confidence - other guys won't try and steal her away, 'cause she's blind; My being fugly will not be any obstruction to the relationship; Concealing things from her will be easy; She will also be in a good position to appreciate music and so we can discuss it at great length. She needs to be confident because I can say from personal experience that a relationship with another insecure person isn't a good idea.

Oh, and while were at it, she needs to be dazzlingly good looking and come from a vastly wealthy family too.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I read that last sentence as she needs to be vajazzlingly.....



hahahahahaha


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

leonardess said:


> I read that last sentence as she needs to be vajazzlingly.....
> 
> hahahahahaha


Yes she definitely needs to vajazzle me...oh needs to be vajazzling*ly*, sorry.

I'm going to work that in to a pickup line somehow, whilst trying to remember to never spell it with a 'g'.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

The only way to answer this honestly is to write a name, which I best not do.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

leonardess said:


> I read that last sentence as she needs to be vajazzlingly.....
> 
> hahahahahaha


I think Vajazzlingly works much better, if I found someone who was Vajazzlingly I'd already be married.


----------



## Yozo (Nov 19, 2010)

whoever thinks delivery (preferably chinese) and a suicide pact sounds good.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Artsy, music loving types that are understanding, caring and adventurous.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello22, but her country accent lets her doon.

Kiirby is gaining ground fast, but he has a todger.


----------



## justagirl9 (Jun 13, 2010)

someone who I'm attracted to, is nice to me & doesn't want to talk a lot


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

justagirl9 said:


> someone who I'm attracted to, is nice to me & doesn't want to talk a lot


Just wait until they actually have robots!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Unfortunately we all don't have ideal partners. Mark me as stag for life.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

All I ask for is a lazy and insatiable man with a nice smile, bad teeth, and an opinion about cats.


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

My ideal partner would be someone with a great sense of humor, someone who is kind and respectful. I met a guy like that quite a few years ago & I was hoping that there may have been a chance for us, but I was wrong.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Faith in the lord*
Honesty
Depth
Understanding of mental illness and social anxiety
Sweet and kind most of the time
Someone who is not violent
Someone who is not fussed if i am unable to work or buy a house etc
 Someone who is not materialistic, we could get married in a shed for all i care i mean a church would be lovely but i am not showy so as long as its us two thats fine by me.
Loves me for my good and bad points
Someone who is not racist or chauvinistic 
Someone i am attracted to for their personality 
Someone quieter than me  Cuz i tend to be a bit of a chatterbox
Someone not so eager to jump into bed the minute we meet
 Someone who is not judgemental
 Someone who enjoys and appreciates music and has a *SENSE of HUMOR*

Yeah faith and sense of humor are the biggest things and it would be nice to love animals too.

I think the guy i am with has those qualities  xoxooxox


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

It's difficult to think of criteria for a partner when I don't consider myself to be currently fit for a relationship, but oh well.

Someone who:
-Questions societal norms
-Is empathetic to some degree
-Enjoys intellectual/philosophical discussions
-Craves random experiences
-Doesn't feel the need to update their facebook status every 12 minutes
-No bimbos or hoochies
-Must enjoy music
-Passion and intensity are a plus
-Values communication, trust, and understanding
-Is open-minded (I find the people who seem most assured of their view on life and the world are often the furthest away from having a clue who they really are).
-Is ready, at some point, for a serious bedroom marathon (I've been deprived lately lol)


----------



## kellyaimee (Jan 31, 2011)

tall with facial hair
positive and goal-oriented


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Someone who doesn't quite fit into this world. Someone with a strong, distinctive personality, and believes in her own thing and doesn't let society sway her - even if she is profoundly unhappy because of it.

and a cute butt would be nice, too.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

The virgin Mary.


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

She wears chuck taylors and loves gambling.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

A North American woman of any race between the ages of 20 and 35 who is more assertive than I am and who still finds shy guys attractive. Not anorexic or obese, but skinny or overweight is okay. She must be willing to date "Asians" and Jews.


----------



## SomewhereWaiting (Feb 2, 2011)

He must love animals, dogs especially because I absolutely have to have a dog in my life. It's best he at least tolerates loud music because music plays a huge role in my life. Adventurous, honest, and respectful.


----------



## Tsubasa_ (Jan 31, 2011)

Ideal partner? As in, the perfect and absolutely positively best partner I could possibly want?
Long black hair, has a really refined and elegant attitude and behaviour, takes good care of her health and hygiene, not afraid to show her talents (eg. playing music, if she plays music), and maybe wears glasses as well. Liking animals / pets is a plus too! And having good manners is also great 

But of course, that's only in my dreams to have all of that together at once! :kma Realistically, the ideal traits I look for in a partner is someone who is able to keep up with my erratic ways of thinking. Someone who is really open minded about many things in life (like being adventurous for example), takes care of her health and hygiene, and again liking animals / pets is a nice to have. Having good manners and being respectful is also something I look for. Those are the most important things, I think.


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

someone who understands what true intimacy is


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Someone who can give me a legitimate reasont to quit smoking.


----------



## suddenstorm (Feb 2, 2011)

-affectionate,sensitive,talkative(great communicator),faithful,not sex obsessed, hes not quick to anger,isn't looks obsessed or superficial, enjoy intimate moments with each and ready to share ourselves

Looks arent on my list because they are fleeting. 

I probably made a near impossible list but I can dream.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

CostaRican11 said:


> Who Is Your Ideal Partner?


That would be my boyfriend. :yes


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

someone who I least expect.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Honestly, and this is going to sound completely corny, but my ideal partner is my current boyfriend. We've known each other forever, and are each other's best friends. He always tells me I'm the only girl he wants to be with and that to him, I'm the most beautiful girl he's ever seen. (And he's not the BSing type, trust me. He says what's on his mind, no matter what. I've known him long enough to be able to figure that out.)
And I can say the same about him. He's sweet, sensitive, loyal (tbh he's one of the most loyal people I've ever met), trustworthy (he's never lied to me in all the years I've known him), mature, funny, protective but not overly so, loves animals like me, is intelligent, isn't a flirt or cocky at all, and is very responsible. 
This might sound kind of weird, but my parents ADORE him. To the point that if I want to go to somewhere and I say I'm taking him, my parents are much quicker to be okay with it, cause he's the kind of guy who makes sure I'm ok no matter what. :b


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Someone/thing with/that always/never fluctuates/memorizes poems/repeatedly on/by jumping/hydrating over/under cosmic/balanced nuances/breathe.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

someone who is a) breathing and b) has a penis

:stu


----------



## Space Ghost (Jul 13, 2010)

makes me happy


----------



## faded flowers (Jan 19, 2011)

Someone who loves me
Brown-Black hair
Striking Eyes
Likes music 
hates football 
is unique in some way
comes from a relatively good background
introverted
Adventurous or somewhat rebellious


----------



## rawrsmus (Feb 6, 2011)

Someone who is loving, caring, calm, doesn't try to be somebody else (is unique), understanding, a bit wacky ( like me :lol), open-minded when it comes to interests, a creative person (drawing, singing, intrument, writing, anything like that).. and sharing a lot of interests with me would be a big plus.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Take the current gender roles in a romance. Switch them. That woman would be ideal for me.

Yes, I am messed up in the head.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

okay, I think I got this down now. 

everything in life has a flip side. for every decision made, there is something given up or left behind. 

for every positive, there is a negative. IF I were to ever entertain the silly notion of getting involved with someone again, I need them to be able to handle that. while revelling in the positives, to be able to acknowledge the negatives, and face them together, be able to talk about them, and build a backup plan to handle them. I don't want this "because I'm doing it for you, it doesn't feel like work" stuff. To acknowledge the hard work, and to figure out how we're going to deal with it, together. That is what gets you through the long haul.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

A man that doesn't keep his mother's underwear in his dresser. I'm quite serious.


----------



## Catty (Jan 4, 2010)

Someone a bit adventurous. My present boyfriend isn't but I wish he was. He's set in his ways and I can't change him.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Someone who doesn't treat their waiters/waitresses/servers like **** for no reason.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Someone who is kind, caring, honest, loyal and can just love me for who I am.

I'm not a great conversationalist so I don't expect her to be, just needs to be a decent person.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Roxas (Feb 19, 2011)

GnR said:


> It's difficult to think of criteria for a partner when I don't consider myself to be currently fit for a relationship, but oh well.
> 
> Someone who:
> -Questions societal norms
> ...


Totally agree with you there XD.


----------



## SchadenFREAKay (Feb 16, 2011)

Salvador Dali...but he's dead. Figures that would be my luck...lolz


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Feb 8, 2011)

Hmmm... my actual IDEAL mate?

Let's see.... someone as smart as me, but not seriously smarter. If they are smarter than me they can't make me feel bad about it.
They have to have a sense of adventure and that life is WAY more than what most people make of it and it's all out there for the two of us to enjoy.
Confident, caring, and in tune with my silliness.
Unique and proud of it.
Never makes me feel like the things I like are stupid or silly. Hopefully we like a lot of the same things.
Doesn't care that I don't like to talk on the phone and can be withdrawn with others while still being completely open and... *snuggly* with them. 
Willing to dress up for Renn Faire and/or Comic Conventions.
Likes cats.
H.O.N.E.S.T.
Vegetarian would be nice but not required.
A best friend.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Someone with a good personality. I'm not big on looks. I just want someone who is respectable and decent.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

She has to have an intrest in watching basketball, x games, and movies. She must have wisdom and understand my poetic visions. that is all I require.


----------



## beethoven (Jan 17, 2011)

Healthy, intelligent, open minded, naughty, good looking, vegan/vegetarian, artistic and atheist.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Someone who I can have fun with.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I was thinking about this topic today so... yeah necrobumping.

My ideal man would be someone who makes me laugh. 
And... (this is very important) be willing to open jars for me. Because it is impossible for me to open them myself. 
If I'd find someone who'd be willing to do that for me I'd be a very happy girl.

I have really high standards, yo.


----------



## jmoop (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't have a laundry list; my ideal person would be a Christian, enjoys silence as much as I do, has positive aspirations and goals for the future and doesn't drink/smoke/do drugs. My physical requirements are not that restrictive; all I ask is that the guy not be morbidly obese and bonus points if he's got a lighter skin tone than me.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Someone who I can be myself around. 

A mix of introvert & extro.

On the thin &/or average size.

Someone who doesn't talk mundane & superficial, I prefur deep conversations.

A rather spontanious free spirit attitude...that's really REALLY attractive to me.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

A cute worthy priesthood holder who likes baseball, listens to rock music, couldn't live without a pet, and has a similar sense of humor.


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

healthy and fit, enjoys preparing food, enjoys thinking, passionate, dedicated, adventurous, patient, humble,

-------
Appearance-wise, someone like that:

http://www.morgenpost.de/multimedia/archive/00525/daniel_bruehl_BM_Be_525861b.jpg


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I can't remember if I posted in this thread or not... Oh well.

Guy: Taller than me. Foreign. Compassionate. My "White Knight". Dark hair. Dark eyes. Mysterious. (Can even apply to SA'ers! I find quietness to be mysterious.) Enjoys cuddling up together. Also, I prefer a guy that is stronger than me. Hotnesssss.

Girl: Skinny. Red hair. Boyish features but extremely feminine at the same time. Composed. (Kind of to compensate for my instability) Unique. Mysterious. (Again.)

For the girl, I basically described the girl I fell in love with.. LOL.


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

i just made a list of my top ten! i'm reading a silly book that told me to make one so I did. And my things are: sense of humor, adventurous, interest in travel, doesn't want children, caring, honest, open-minded, reliable, trusting and passionate. But he sounds too good to be true.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

MoniqueS said:


> sense of humor, adventurous, interest in travel, doesn't want children, caring, honest, open-minded, reliable, trusting and passionate.


Sounds just like me lol :b


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Someone who's cute, pretty, energetic, positive/happy, caring, loves animals, is intelligent, preferably brunette, has pretty feet, loves music, enjoys a wide variety of movies and tv shows, is sexy overall, and accepts me for being a virgin and my inexperience in general.


----------



## Primordial Loop (Apr 5, 2011)

I haven't really given it much thought, but as long I can be myself around them, and enjoy their company, that should be enough. I suppose...

Oh, and someone who I'm physically attracted to, of course.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Orchid20 said:


> someone intelligent, composed, who likes animals, good music, and is okay with my awkwardness. :]


Hello.


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

Whoever naturally triggers my brain to release whatever the hell the love chemicals are.


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

beethoven said:


> Healthy, intelligent, open minded, naughty, good looking, vegan/vegetarian, artistic and atheist.


I found it quite unusual for a male to want a vegan/vegetarian partner. You must be a vegan/vegetarian yourself. Statistically there are many more female vegans/vegetarians than male. You're rare!


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Funny, witty, brave, honest, ambitious, protective, caring, nerdy, hard worker, freak in the sheets. lol


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Humble
Kind hearted
Makes me laugh
Someone I can be comfortable around
Reasonably intelligent
Similar taste in music 
Isn't anti-alcohol/drugs/smoking
Someone I'm attracted to
Honest
Open-minded and not judgmental
Loves me the way I am
Doesn't care for gossiping
Is shy themselves and/or understanding of social anxiety

Trouble is I find it very hard to be comfortable around a guy I'm attracted to... so... yeah. :lol


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Someone who enjoys the rain as much as I do.


----------



## PLarry (Apr 2, 2011)

Someone I can argue with.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Him. :love2


----------



## OpiodArmor (Jun 15, 2011)

- Someone that when I make them happy it makes me happy.
- A drug user / addict (Kind of REALLY needed when your one yourself.)
- Kind and compassionate but at the same time loud and outspoken
- Spunky and tough; a real "*****" to people she don't like
- Openly affectionate; not afraid to show affection in public
- Sexual desires don't matter; I don't really have a sex drive but I really like fooling around if she wants to. So I guess she would need to be sexually secure and able to let me know what she wants when she wants it, because lord knows I only want it once every blue moon.
- Completely open to me. Like totally. I want her to be able to tell me anything and for me to be able to tell her anything. I have this right now and it is AMAZING, imo. The trust and respect just comes together so perfectly.
- Cute little blonde girl with goldy lock curls  Heh now I'm just thinking about her


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Her! <3

No, really - in the most objective and unbiased sense possible, I could never of thought to have encountered someone with such a fantastic sense of humour, and a perverse approach to life and overwhelming laziness equal to my own; nevermind quite so physically out of my league!


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

Someone who has time to be with me.


----------



## Jesushaswifeforme (Dec 23, 2010)

Jesus has this kind of woman for me. A christian, a female bodybuilder, sweet, and kind.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Someone that can relate to or is at least understanding of my SA. Kind, laidback, positive-minded, intelligent, wants to travel, and can make me smile .


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

Someone with a sense of humor, someone who is thoughtful & respects me. Someone who will love me for me inspite of all my flaws.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

:stu
she does not exist...


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Daniel89 said:


> :stu
> she does not exist...


Same...except he.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

She doesn't exist in my country.


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

^This girl's my ideal partner I LOVE her


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

whiterabbit said:


> All I ask for is a lazy and insatiable man with a nice smile, bad teeth, and an opinion about cats.


Ha. Drella clone?


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

Shauna The Dead said:


> A robot I can program to do/say whatever I want him to...and that looks like Jared Leto


You could program me any day Shauna :b

I don't look like Jared Leto though. :no


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm really just looking for someone who understands and accepts me. I'd like a woman who likes going out and doing things but doesn't need to get drunk every single night. I'd also like a woman who doesn't mind sitting at home on a Friday night sometimes. HONESTY has got to be my number one, I've been burned by the last 4 women I dated because they couldn't be honest with me for whatever reason.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

1. Someone who I would have great chemistry in our communications
2. Similar tastes in music
3. Honest
4. Laughs at my jokes (not pitty laughs)
5. Understandings
6. Calm


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

In a way I'm picky and in a way I'm not. She needs to share the same religion I do. She needs to be a caring person. Kind, funny. In terms of what she looks like? I'm not sure. Their are so many beautiful women in this world. I just hope she's one of them!


----------

